# Carpet python localities/morphs?



## 5erp3nt (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am in need of your expertise! 
I 'rescued' two carpet pythons from a local pet store ( I couldn't stand them being kept there). 

I was told that they were coastals, and with them being so young, they were quite dull and I didn't think too much more of it. But now it's a good couple of months later and they are turning into some very beautiful snakes. I would just like to know whether there is anyone who could tell me what geneology is going on here (if any at all). 

I suspect that there is alot of interbreeding between the localities, I doubt that they are both pure coastal. 

*Here is Eva*










































































She has a light cream coloration and she seems to have a kind of zebra-patterning to her. She also has a blue/green tinge to the back quarter of her body. (I dont think you can see that from the pics)
She also has clean white dorsal scales, barely any coloration. 


*This is Bender*



























































































He has a more conventional coastal pattern but he's colouration is something I haven't seen on a coastal, he gets more and more yellow as he ages. 

So what do you say folks? any ideas?


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a hard one really. I personally don’t know of any pure bred subspecies so for to say they are 100% pure coastal would be guessing. Unless you knew the snakes full family tree then maybe the correct name can be given. Personally is say Normal/wild type being they are a true representation of what you’d see a carpet python in the wild. Even in the wild we don’t know what sub species have mated to produce a wild type.

Although you won’t be able to determine the exactly to the point the purity of your sub species of your carpets, you can see visual traits the categorised sub species are known or described to have. If you look at the different traits the main subspecies of carpets have you could try to determine it this way. Looking at them I’d go for coastal pattern with possible jungle in them due to you’ve said yellow getting brighter. Could also see what size they get as coastals are generally a longer.

In breeding we can give the carpets there names as we know what they have been bred to. You’d work with these normally by adding co dominant or receive genes, by doing that your are then creating morphs of the carpet python. Some Co-dominant or even dominant traits are – jaguar, zebra, caramel, and some simple receive traits are- albino, axanthic, granite. From there we can give them specific names knowing their blood line.

If you are not in to breeding these and they are purely pets then I wouldn’t worry too much and just name them Eva and Bender… the wild type carpet pythons…. With what looks like coastal with a bit of jungle


----------

